# Newbie and about to start clomid!



## jojo2507 (Oct 23, 2009)

Hiya all,

I am 37 years old and already have a son who is nearly 5.  I have been trying for my 2nd child for about 4 years now and no joy apart from a missed miscarriage at 12 weeks in 2006 which was devastating.  We have just found out my dh has low sperm and I have given Clomid to start next month.  Was going to start it this week but have a bad ear infection so can't take it now.  Anyway, very nervous about taking it and also wondering will it actually work??  I know that is the golden question anyway.  I am feeling pretty low about the whole thing to be honest.  A close friend of mine had a baby two days ago, her second and is all happy and all that, and I feel so crap about the fact I am still here, still trying and feeling empty.  Don't get me wrong I know how lucky I am to have my boy and would never take that for granted, not sure why I feel this way really..  I should just be happy with one eh?  

Anyway, just having a rant..

Take care

Jo x


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Jo - tons & tons of luck for starting clomid     .  Is the issue with DH a low sperm count?  If so I'm not sure but maybe some others on here have experience of that.  Clomid does work for lots of people in lots of different circumstances.

Will you be having scans and blood tests?  I did and felt it was well worth it as my consultant spotted that the clomid wasn't quite right for me and moved me onto puregon which I am happy to say did work   .  We had some male factor issues as well but it was anti-sperm antibodies in our case.

   I don't know but I think it must in a way be harder when you already have a child because you really know what you are missing out on.

Really hope you get lucky soon


----------



## jojo2507 (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks, I am not going to be scanned yet I think.  I have been put on a clomid for four months initially and I have to book in a laproscopy?  Anyway, I think it is hard when you are trying for your first too, even harder I think as I tried for 3 years before my boy and it was hell.  I found stress played a big factor and of course now we know my dh has low sperm, that might have not helped at the time obviously.  I don't know how much longer I will be able to be nice about pregnant people, I am starting to become someone I don't want to be.  Heho, we are all in it together and if I can support any of you on here that would be great.  

Good luck to you too, I am sending you lots of baby dust ...

Jo xxx


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Jo - good luck with the laproscopy, I had one already and its fine only a minor operation.


----------

